
What is success? Impact. - raganwald
http://www.stubbleblog.com/index.php/2010/07/what-is-success-impact/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Stubbleblog+%28Stubbleblog%29&utm_content=Bloglines
======
TotlolRon
_I care about consistency of impact as much as I do about the magnitude of
impact._

BINGO.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Yeah, we're human, right? I think some people rationalize venture capital
around magnitude of impact. But the last venture backed company I worked for
just shut down. And the one before didn't go anywhere either. So, even though
the investors ended up with some positives, I'm left wondering why I was
working so hard. That's how I came to realize that for me, daily meaning
needed to be part of it.

